# Sticky  Posting Guidelines for the CBT ~ Hypnotherapy Forum



## cookies4marilyn

A Message from your Moderator ~ *Hello and Welcome to the CBT and Hypnotherapy Forum! *







Feel free to ask about these two treatment methods of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) and Hypnotherapy, (HT)on this forum and also share your experience with others in support of others, and to come for support as well. Take a peek at the various topics if you are new here - there are many things to discover here, and it can be overwhelming, but we are all here to help!In an effort to make sure your right to post a question or comment without worry of "negativity", but rather in the spirit of a "support" family who gives guidance and care, the Moderator Team has provided some basic posting guidelines below that are fairly common to most QUALITY self-help Bulletin Boards, as well as some more specific points which enhance and support the basic guidelines.I would like to emphasize the fact that these are posted here to make this forum a safe haven to come to when you are hurting and need guidance, or support, or to share your experiences (good and bad) with these treatment methods.As human beings, and especially as "hurting ones with IBS" perhaps just new to this forum, we want this to be a place of respect and caring. We are individuals too, and as such, have our own styles of support, and humor, teasing, etc. to help us get through difficult times of having this condition and coping. This shouldn't be a place of worry - but of learning, support, and in fact, even fun and humor as we learn to cope!It is in this spirit that I want readers of this forum to know that I will do my best to be fair and considerate, and I hope that you will find some understanding, care and comfort here. And it is also in this regard, that there will be zero tolerance for anyone who disrespects another and disrupts that comfort level.If you have questions or concerns about the guidelines and information listed here, you may start a new thread to address them, or PM me. If you read a post that is offensive, or that concerns you, click on the "Report Post" whistle icon found on the bottom of the post, and let me know the problem and I will address it.But please know, that these are not rules to limit you - but rather - guidelines to give the earnest IBS learner more freedom to post their need for support or knowledge without fear.It is also necessary to do this, because new persons (newbies) coming to this thread should have the opportunity to introduce themselves, ask their questions about CBT and or HT in an atmosphere of respect that will encourage them to stay if they wish to have that support along the way if they should be trying one of these treatment methods.Please know that my experience level is with clinical hypnotherapy, but others are here too that have much knowledge in either HT or CBT ~ so we will share information as best we can. It is a self-help support group, so know too, that we bring information here based on experiences, and always check with your doctor, and also professional medical websites for solid research information on any treatment method - it is always in your best interest to check things out from many sources when it comes to health matters.







Also, make sure you have had a proper diagnosis of IBS - and know too, that sometimes individuals can have conditions that either have symptoms similar to IBS - OR they can have IBS along with other conditions as well.Also, be aware in this or any forum, that you should research all treatment methods and practitioners independently, and be cautious with any medical experts posting 100% "cures" for all IBS patients regardless of symptoms, etc. This is a self-help forum where information is shared, but it is up to the reader to research on other medical sites for validity and professional ethics, etc. I am very protective of my fellow IBS sufferers, because I hear all the time of people who have been "taken." The whole BB in general is a good place to ask others about various methods too.In closing, let me say it is an honor and a privilege to be your new moderator. I will be in the background as a support person when needed, and if you have any suggestions to help me help you, please let me know! Wishing you all the best, and freedom from IBS ~ In peace, care, comfort and support ~Marilyn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *The following section is taken from General Bulletin Board Moderating and User Rules from UBB Central:* *When to edit a message* ï¿½ Contains profanityï¿½ Contains off-topic contentï¿½ Violates the board rules in some other way (contains advertising, etc.) *When to delete a topic or message * ï¿½ Unacceptable behavior (as determined by the tone of the community; e.g., profanity)ï¿½ Completely off-topic discussionï¿½ No part of the topic/message is salvageable by editingï¿½ Illegal/defamatory statementsBasically, whenever there is no value to the community that demands leaving the topic/message in place, it should then be deleted. *When to move a topic* ï¿½ Off-topic discussionWhen to close a topic ï¿½ Discussion is heading off-topic, but does not merit deletionï¿½ The initial message and replies contain valuable information, but further discussion is not desiredï¿½ The thread is becoming too lengthySometimes it is difficult to decide whether to close a topic or delete it. In general, deference should be given to the members participating, and itï¿½s better to close a topic than to delete it. If there are individual messages in the thread that are offensive, they can be individually removed, making sure the thread still has continuity. *When to ban a member* ï¿½ Repeated violation of the stated board rules or forum rulesï¿½ Offensive behavior (e.g., posting offensive material, harassing other members, spamming)ï¿½ Attempts at hacking or destroying the forumï¿½ Driving away other membersï¿½ Repeated attempts to circumvent moderation or banning======================A Personal word from the Moderators: Note: All moderation is subjective, mistakes will be made, rules will be applied in a manner that appears unfair to someone in virtually all cases. The moderators are doing the best they can to be fair and to ensure the moderated parts of the board are a place where members new and old feel comfortable discussing their MEDICAL problems. 1)Personal attacks. It is perfectly acceptable to disagree with someone's point of view. Discuss that view civilly. The list of attacks includes but is not limited to name calling, swearing at people, ad-hominem * attacks, straw man** arguments, dredging up past posts of a person on this or any other board. Personal attacks may be deleted or edited by the Moderators without warning.*ad-hominem: Translated from Latin to English, "Ad Hominem" means "against the man" or "against the person." An Ad Hominem is a general category of fallacies in which a claim or argument is rejected on the basis of some irrelevant fact about the author of or the person presenting the claim or argument. Typically, this fallacy involves two steps. First, an attack against the character of person making the claim, his/her circumstances, or his/her actions is made (or the character, circumstances, or actions of the person reporting the claim). Second, this attack is taken to be evidence against the claim or argument the person in question is making (or presenting). This type of "argument" has the following form: Person A makes claim X. Person B makes an attack on person A. Therefore A's claim is false. The reason why an Ad Hominem (of any kind) is a fallacy is that the character, circumstances, or actions of a person do not (in most cases) have a bearing on the truth or falsity of the claim being made (or the quality of the argument being made).**The Straw Man fallacy is committed when a person simply ignores a person's actual position and substitutes a distorted, exaggerated or misrepresented version of that position. This sort of "reasoning" has the following pattern: Person A has position X. Person B presents position Y (which is a distorted version of X). Person B attacks position Y. Therefore X is false/incorrect/flawed.2) Endless debates. You can make your point on a thread in just a few posts. People will agree with you or they will not. Going on and on changes no oneï¿½s mind about the subject, and creates an atmosphere that is not appropriate for a self-help board. Threads that become a debate will be locked or deleted as appropriate. Moving the debate to a new thread will cause that thread to be locked or deleted as the individual case warrants and at the discretion of that forumï¿½s moderator.3) Long copy and paste posts. Please keep posts where you are not the author as short as possible (copy a few of the most relevant paragraphs and provide the link to the rest of the article: rule of thumb - if you have to hit scroll more than 2 X to get to the end of the post, it is too long). You may post the full article on the "Information Forums: IBS News Research and Abstract" section if it is not readily available on-line and link to that post. Excessively long posts may be truncated by the moderators without warning.4) Posting images. We request you refrain from excessive posting of images (using the img tags) unless they are necessary to illustrate a medical point, or perhaps on a limited basis as a kindly support gesture in difficult times, or a birthday/ milestone event. Images posted for non-appropriate humor, attack, sarcasm, etc. will be deleted without notice. Instant Graemlins may be used freely.5) Take care in how you question other members about their symptoms and/or treatment methods. If you question the members interpretation of their symptoms or treatments, do not post a single line question, with no indication of why you are asking the question. These one line questions mostly serve to confuse members as to the intent of your posting. Kindly state why you are asking the question along with inquiry...rather than post a question by itself and wait for a response before you clarify.Thank you for your attentionThe Moderator Team


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Topic: *Please welcome our new moderator for the CBT and Hypnotherapy forum * Jeffrey Roberts Administrator Member # 1 posted September 30, 2004 09:09 PM Please join me in welcoming Marilyn (cookies4marilyn) as the new Moderator for the CBT and Hypnotherapy forum.Marilyn holds BA and MS degrees in Psychology, Speech-Language Pathology and Language in the Media, and has completed some coursework towards a PhD, which was superceded by IBS and several other health issues - as well as becoming a full-time mom of two 20 + years ago. She has worked with both gifted and mentally handicapped children and adults for many years, as well as taught a community college course and given professional inservices.She came to the IBS Group BB in the Spring of 2000 when the site was recommended by her gastroenterologist. Having had IBS since 1983, turning down a clinical trial drug study through Mayo Clinic, and exhausting all treatment methods, her GI felt that she should do internet research on her IBS condition as the next step, and to share any infromation with him. Having severe refractory IBS, she learned about various treatment methods to help alleviate IBS symptoms here on this BB - and tried clinical hypnotherapy which proved to be the best treatment method for her. She now helps other IBS patients in this area, as she was helped as a newbie here. Marilyn works directly with Michael Mahoney, the creater of IBS Audio Program 100, as his representative in North America.Thanks Marilyn for offering your time and knowledge to the BB.Jeff From: Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Registered: Apr 87 ========================= sickofsick Very Prolific Member Member # 1423 posted October 01, 2004 06:59 AM Hi Marilyn,I know you will make a wonderful moderator! From: Ontario | Registered: Nov 1999 ================== kac123 Prolific Member Member # 13796 posted October 01, 2004 10:20 AM Hey Marilyn,Wait...you mean you weren't already the moderator of this forum! Just kidding You've been a great help to me over the years that i've been here, and I've always valued your comments. I'm glad the moderator is you!kac From: Philadelphia | Registered: Aug 2002 ==========================rlo Very Prolific Member Member # 6971 posted October 01, 2004 02:26 PM Hi! Marilyn:I was just scanning down and I noticed your name as moderator here. Congratulations!! You are a marvelous choice. You have proved so helpful to me in the past with Mike's Tapes and other stuff. This gives me more incentive to check on this forum more often. Take care.Renee'From: Sacramento, CA, United States | Registered: Jun 2001 ================================== BR Prolific Member Member # 6573 posted October 01, 2004 03:30 PM Hi Marilyn,I'm glad to see this forum has a moderator again and that it's you!You've always been so helpful and supportive. We're lucky to have someone with your background and kind, helpful nature.Barbara From: California | Registered: Apr 2001 =================================eric Very Prolific Member Member # 914 posted October 02, 2004 12:34 AM Marilyn, congradulations and I know you'll do an excellent job. From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 =============================cookies4marilyn Moderator Member # 3387 posted October 04, 2004 12:35 PM Thank you Jeff, SOS, Kac, Renee`, Barbara, Shawn, and others for your kind words and support! Very much appreciated. I will try my best. Happy wishes to all! ~ Marilyn ===============================Sherlock Very Prolific Member Member # 701 posted October 04, 2004 05:06 PM Congratulations, Marilyn! From: an excursion around the bay | Registered: May 99 =========================================== cookies4marilyn Moderator Member # 3387 posted October 04, 2004 09:17 PM Thank you Sherlock!!! Nice to "see" you again!! Hope you are well ~ Take good care. ~ M ~ MarilynFrom: Midwest - USA ================================== Aron Prolific Member Member # 27107 posted October 06, 2004 03:03 AM Welcome Marilyn! glad to have you with us. =)From: Utah | Registered: Aug 2004 ================================NancyCat Very Prolific Member Member # 957 posted October 08, 2004 11:23 AM Congrats Marilyn. You'll be a great moderator. I remember you helped me with questions I had about Mikes tapes when I first did them in 1999. Going to be doing them again. Went to an IBS expert (transplanted so to speak from UNC to Boston)and she said that the meds I am taking (elavil and tiny dose of paxil) work very well but EVEN better with some type of therapy. I'm really interested in CBT, but she said its more effective/works better with someone trained in IBS/GI issues and she doesnt work with anyone in this area for that yet. Think she's really going to help inovative, effective IBS coping tools/techniques become available in this area. She has only been at the facility I go to for a month. Sorry I got off the track of welcoming you.NancyFrom: Massachusetts | Registered: Jul 1999 | ======================goofygut Regular Member Member # 23722 posted October 09, 2004 08:38 PM Hey, Marilyn...Would you believe I never, well hardly ever come to this site and there was something that just told me to come over here tonight. I've been really sick the past couple days (don't think it was IBS related, though who would know--think it was food poisoning)and have been trying to find ways to distract myself.Well, lo' and behold, the first time I've visited this sight in who knows how long and was absolutely ELATED that you are now the moderator of this site. I couldn't possibly be happier for you and the rest of us!! What an awesome choice to do this!!! Just gives me "goose bumps" since I know you are such an awesome person!!By the way, I've been meaning to send you a note. Guess who's going to be in your vicinity in about 10 days, God willing? Just for two days to see the kid and will be with a couple friends...but isn't that exciting?Hey..good luck, God bless and a huge "Thank you to Jeff and Dr. M. for making this possible!!!Wow!!!!!!! From: Indiana =====================Again, thank you for all your well wishes!Welcome to the Forum and Feel Well Everyone!~ Marilyn


----------

